# Do Babies Have Sleepy Days?!



## steph1505

I know babies are little people and have days where they will be more tired than other days but Brandon was really sleepy yesterday and hes still quite sleepy today! Normally when he naps during the day he only sleeps for an hour at a time but yesterday he slept all day and only woke for feeds and today he has been a bit more awake but when I fed him there he literally fell asleep while I was burping him!

Is this okay?! I phoned my mum and she said hes prob just growing?!

xxxxx


----------



## jojo2605

it's a good question and i would say based on my little one today that yes they must as he's slept a lot today and only woken for feeds... shame he doesn't do it in the night though, the little rascal is waking every 1.5-2 hrs at the mo!

Will be interested to hear what other people say though? 

x


----------



## steph1505

Oh god every hour and a half?! I really have been blessed, Brandon has never went any less than 3 hours between feeds!!

Im glad Im not the only one though, makes me feel better...

Hopefully others can say the same?! xxx


----------



## leeanne

My last one was a very sleepy baby up until he was 4 months old. I started to worry about him. LOL

Now, I wish he'd sleep more often. LOL

Honestly, they go through growth spurts, etc. and that often makes them more sleepier some days than others.


----------



## jojo2605

steph1505 said:


> Oh god every hour and a half?! I really have been blessed, Brandon has never went any less than 3 hours between feeds!!
> 
> Im glad Im not the only one though, makes me feel better...
> 
> Hopefully others can say the same?! xxx

TEll me about it, i'm starting to think my child hates me! lol 
I'm just going to tell myself that he was born small so has ALOT of catching up to do and just keep everything crossed that it improves soon!! x


----------



## steph1505

leeanne said:


> My last one was a very sleepy baby up until he was 4 months old. I started to worry about him. LOL
> 
> Now, I wish he'd sleep more often. LOL
> 
> Honestly, they go through growth spurts, etc. and that often makes them more sleepier some days than others.

Thanks! It makes me feel better to know that Brandon isnt the only one! LoL yeah Im pretty sure if he was awake just now I'd be trying to get him to sleep! LoL, we're never happy are we?! Haha!!

Thanks! I guess he is just growing then! Ive to take him to the baby clinic tomorro to get weighed so I guess i'll find out tomorro! xxxx


----------



## Dukechick

My LO is usually awake with small naps around an hour or 2 each time, but the last 2 days he's been sleeping ALL day!! He wakes up for feeds, and sometimes stays awake for an hour, but he goes back to sleep!!! He still sleeps at night (I was worried he wouldn't), but he just seems to be sleeping lately! I think he's just growing. He IS just getting over a cold, so that could be it too maybe. 

I'm sure your LO is just tired! I compare them to us too... there are days when all I wanna do it sleep ;)


----------



## Dukechick

My LO is usually awake with small naps around an hour or 2 each time, but the last 2 days he's been sleeping ALL day!! He wakes up for feeds, and sometimes stays awake for an hour, but he goes back to sleep!!! He still sleeps at night (I was worried he wouldn't), but he just seems to be sleeping lately! I think he's just growing. He IS just getting over a cold, so that could be it too maybe. 

I'm sure your LO is just tired! I compare them to us too... there are days when all I wanna do it sleep ;)


----------



## Cheesepuff

Our little one has sleepy days too and has had since he was born. In fact, yesterday he slept most of the day & is quite sleepy today as well... I guess they just have days when the need more sleep :)


----------



## steph1505

Well, I'm just back from the Baby Clinic and the Health Visitor said he was prob having a growth spurt...and when she weighed him it turns out hes put one whole pound on since last week...

So he sure has been growing!

Thanks so much ladies :D xxx


----------

